# Update my loft



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)

I just update my loft ,I have 29 pigeon and 9 young babys, 
http://i888.photobucket.com/albums/ac83/jenny30039/P1000316.jpg


----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)

<a href="http://s888.photobucket.com/albums/ac83/jenny30039/?action=view&current=P1000316.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i888.photobucket.com/albums/ac83/jenny30039/P1000316.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)




----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)




----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)

too hot !


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice loft and I love the bird pics1


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I second that, it looks great.


----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)

my daughter


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

adorable! :d


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

very nice looking loft you have there and avery cute little helper too  I wish you many wonderful years to come with your birds


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. Your little helper is just adorable. Great pics!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Too cute...she loves her birds. Nice nest boxes and sweet looking blue bars!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful loft Pigoenwind, It looks like you thought out all details perfect. I've always liked large nestboxes with grated or doweld floors above a catch tray and that can be divided in two. Excellent design. I got my children involved and made them loft helpers.
It made the bond between us grow stronger and will produce I hope three future pigeon people. Children just love watching eggs hatch, young grow, and learn to fly and return to the loft and enter on their call and then hand feed them. Hand feeding was their favorite time. I remember the birds fighting to get to those little hands for a handout.
Enjoy it to it's fullest. All the best Greek Boy.


----------

